

Person announces they're missing via tumblr - Navarr
http://lequaintrellenoir.tumblr.com/post/74045111070/im-meeting-with-this-person-today-wed-1-15-2014

======
chaosmatic
It does turn out that she forgot to turn the scheduled post off, as her next
post explains.

[http://lequaintrellenoir.tumblr.com/post/74119061271/urgent-...](http://lequaintrellenoir.tumblr.com/post/74119061271/urgent-
please-share-that-i-am-safe)

------
FireBeyond
I’m curious. On one hand she does “commissioned pieces” for “Misogynist
Shaming”, on the other she’s actively looking for a SB/SD (that’s Sugar Baby /
Sugar Daddy) relationship? “I want a relationship that’s primarily driven by
money, but not from someone who devalues the worth of a woman”?

------
allochthon
Hopefully she didn't just forgot to turn the scheduled post off.

~~~
molecule
Hopefully she did just forget to turn off the scheduled post, in which case
she's not actually missing and the consequences are less bad.

~~~
allochthon
Yes -- I somehow worded that backwards.

------
BtM909
Wait what?!? That person added the posting on the 21st, but refers to 15th and
16th.

Seems like an awful way of bashing people IRL.

~~~
alex_sf
The post was written prior to the 15th/16th, but scheduled to be posted on the
21st automatically.

In the event nothing went wrong with the 'date', she would cancel the auto
post.

If something happened to her, the auto post would function as a dead man's
switch and notify her Tumblr followers.

------
erobbins
clever.

probably more clever to warn your attacker that people know where you are, or
not go in the first place though

